# ipod disable glitch



## STennent (Aug 4, 2011)

i have forgotten my 2nd gen 8gb ipod touch's passcode and now it display's "iPod disabled try again in 21,787,484 minutes" (~40 years). This must be a glitch or a fault in the ipod. i have a macbook and a windows pc. The pc will not recognize it except for 'usb plug-in' noise and the macbook recognizes it except it says "iTunes could not connect to the ipod because it is locked with a passcode. You must enter the passcode on the ipod before using it on iTunes". I've tried restarting it by hold the two buttons down. Surely there is a solution.


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

HI STennent and Welcome to TSF,

There isn't much you could do at this point other than getting it in recovery mode and restoring the phone. You won't be able to bypass this. You might be able to if you've jailbroken it an can SSH into it, otherwise you're left with a reset.

Try:
Plug the iPhone USB cabel in the Computer (NOT THE PHONE YET)
Hold down the Home button on the phone, at the same time put the cable in the phone.
Keep holding until "Connect to iTunes" logo appears. Choose restore.


----------



## gaming_wiz (Jan 5, 2011)

Ya I would restore it. It happend to my 4g and 3g


----------

